# The INFP Sex Thread. (warning: explicit)



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Allllll right, here we go! I urge you to please keep this uncensored. The more details, the better. (Hopefully this is okay with the mods...)

I love sticking my finger up a guy's ass when I'm giving him oral sex. He cums a lot harder and faster and more intensely, and it is the sexiest thing ever.

I love when a guy leaks loads of precum and puts it all over me.

I have more, but I'm going to save them for when people respond so I don't look like a sex freak.


----------



## AllorNuthin (Sep 20, 2010)

Yessssss!!! OMG this is already more hardcore than I can handle... well, maybe not (-:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

My ex and I had a basic conflict when it came to sex.

She was very ashamed of her sexuality and wanted to think of herself as innocent, naive, and a romantic. She read a lot of Jane Austen novels and things like that. Like, she was obsessed with romanticism. (Type: claimed to be an INFJ or INTJ who had just discovered Fi.)

I loved her and wanted to express that love frequently, including physically/sexually, and I wanted to explore new things with her as much as possible. She wouldn't allow that. :dry: She did a tricky thing of trying to assume the role of "submissive" and "feminine", while still having absolute control, basically ordering me around. Very odd, that.

Our first time was very sweet. It was Valentine's, and she had made me an anatomically correct heart-card, and I had given her a symbolic heart pillow (with an actual heartbeat) to help her relax and get to sleep when I wasn't there. We had made confetti. There were candles, music from the 1800s, the whole deal. And we would giggle and throw confetti during... :tongue: We started just making out, but it just seemed right after kissing and sucking her neck and feeling her skin getting so warm to move my hand into her jeans... And it was.

We were *interrupted* by her mother calling us downstairs for dinner. We *finished* afterwords. Her mom was a legit conservative Christian concerning sexuality... I felt a little bad, felt like I was disrespecting her and her home. But then, it wasn't about her, it was about my girl and me, and at the time, I loved that girl very much, and she... loved me kind of, in her ways... :crazy:


----------



## AllorNuthin (Sep 20, 2010)

I wonder if this is going to turn on the moderators? I mean they have to read it, hahahaha!!!


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Most things I'll be all for, but I've never had a desire to try the whole buttsex thing. I don't like to say I'd never do something, but that's as close to never as it gets.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

However, did any of you see YPF? I want to use a strap on and F my boy's ass hahahaha. (I kinda wish I had a penis...)


----------



## AllorNuthin (Sep 20, 2010)

Can't help it, I don't want to hurt innocent eyes.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Lad'll come in with a bang, just wait.

Get it, bang?


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

I also would like to add that romantic sex is my favorite. Not necessarily slow, but passionately romantic, as if we're deeply deeply in love and we want to have a baby. I love when a guy cums inside me without a condom. (I know a disgusting amount about family planning/natural birth control, and I exercise it with caution, so please no lectures here!)


----------



## AllorNuthin (Sep 20, 2010)

ayayayayaya


----------



## Windswept Sky (Jul 19, 2010)

Woooowww this thread is explicit :crazy:

Though I'm not so comfortable posting much here, it's about time INFPs got their own sex thread!



rowingineden said:


> My ex and I had a basic conflict when it came to sex.
> 
> She was very ashamed of her sexuality and wanted to think of herself as innocent, naive, and a romantic. She read a lot of Jane Austen novels and things like that. Like, she was obsessed with romanticism. (Type: claimed to be an INFJ or INTJ who had just discovered Fi.)
> 
> I loved her and wanted to express that love frequently, including physically/sexually, and I wanted to explore new things with her as much as possible. She wouldn't allow that. :dry: She did a tricky thing of trying to assume the role of "submissive" and "feminine", while still having absolute control, basically ordering me around. Very odd, that.


Oh god, your ex sounds just like me  I'm not totally ashamed of my sexuality, but... man, I've got some problems


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not entirely men or women's faults that this exists - it's easy to fall prey to the Freudian "Madonna-Whore" complex archetype. (Women who are innocent = marriage material, women who are outwardly expressive of sexuality = side pieces.) Hence, many women seem to have rape fantasies - it allows them to enjoy sex, without being guilty of violating their set roles as protectors of social values/norms (purity).


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

YES! I know a few who fantasize about being taken severe advantage of, etc. Eeeeeee, that scares me. But hey, to each her own.

Rowing, I hope you're not thinking of me as a "side piece" whore type girl because I'm being open about all of this stuff, haha.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

*sigh* NFP threads :wink:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Uh oh. Dirty sex talk. My weakness. *places pillow over lap*


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

gemofgreen said:


> YES! I know a few who fantasize about being taken severe advantage of, etc. Eeeeeee, that scares me. But hey, to each her own.
> 
> Rowing, I hope you're not thinking of me as a "side piece" whore type girl because I'm being open about all of this stuff, haha.


No, I never bought into that stuff. The perfect woman, the one I would marry, would be completely open about sexuality, however hers presented itself.


----------



## Windswept Sky (Jul 19, 2010)

It's honestly a bit scary to me how open people can be about sex. Especially on a public forum on the internet!

But, more power to you! It must be great to live without fear or embarrassment roud:

Rape fantasies, now there's some scary stuff. I don't have that tendency, thank god. I wonder if people who do actually tend to get taken advantage of in real life. That would be sad and really messed up. :sad:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> It's honestly a bit scary to me how open people can be about sex. Especially on a public forum on the internet!
> 
> But, more power to you! It must be great to live without fear or embarrassment roud:
> 
> Rape fantasies, now there's some scary stuff. I don't have that tendency, thank god. I wonder if people who do actually tend to get taken advantage of in real life. That would be sad and really messed up. :sad:


In my experience, they tend to take advantage of others by using them to play out this drama in their mind of them being the victim and their chosen partner being a predator. :dry: My ex frequently exlaimed, "You're abusing me!" I was not, of course.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> It's honestly a bit scary to me how open people can be about sex. Especially on a public forum on the internet!


When I was just becoming sexually active, I started taking Depo. And I hated it so much. And then I took the pill, and hated that. I hate condoms with a passion, and did not/do not want a baby with someone I'm not absolutely sure about, so I was in a predicament. I researched frenetically on the internet and in books all about the female body and pregnancy and all that, and in doing so I came across some sites where people talked explicitly about their sexual encounter(s), in hopes to find out what their chances of pregnancy were. I was so sex-pregnancy oriented for such a long time, that the subject just became pretty natural for me to talk about.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> It's honestly a bit scary to me how open people can be about sex. Especially on a public forum on the internet!
> 
> But, more power to you! It must be great to live without fear or embarrassment roud:


sex is only as big of a deal as you make it.

it is an action, like jumping, running, eating talking etc. it is just a glorified action that people try to make seem like it is deserves to be put on a pedastal, but really it is just an action.

you can involve love with sex and only then does it really have any significance, but you can involve love with any positive action that involves another person.

I choose to view sex how I want to view it, not how other people want me to view it. and I choose to not see it as such a big deal.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Omar's right. It's an action, a very fundamental one at that.

But society plays on our minds so much all the time in every aspect imaginable, that it's not hard to understand why people are more conservative in talking about it.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to admit, most of my experiences with sex were just enough to make me want more, but never actually getting more. I've only had two partners, the first we lost our virginity together and the second was better but... inattentive.

I know I've had a relatively high sex drive, at least in hind sight, which could have been influenced by some of my reading material I found at 11, but that's something else entirely. Although that maybe would fit in here since I've read quite explicit scenes, including rape scenes since around 11 or 12 when I started wandering around my mother's book shelf and found several series in the historical fiction genre. Funny enough, my mum knew what I was reading, but she didn't stop or censor me. We just had a few discussions about sex in general.

Anywho, what I did find with the soon-to-be-ex was that when he was willing to experiment with anything like rope, handcuffs, blindfolds or just plain power games, I had never been more turned on. For as independent as I claim I am or want to be, I apparently want to be dominated in the bedroom. Or out of the bedroom since it's silly to limit yourself to only one or two places to have sex. Being ordered around, tied down, and blindfolded was amazing. I very much so want to explore that part of my sexuality more. I wouldn't be surprised at all if I didn't find pleasure in pain as well, but that hasn't been explored yet.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the more sweet and gentle and tender sex to, it's just not the only cup of tea I am interested sampling. :wink:


----------



## PoetOfDreams (Feb 20, 2010)

We had sex earlier in the day, so all I expected to do was to cuddle with him once I came over to his house. Oh how I was wrong. 

It started out all innocent as I peck him a kiss and hoped into bed. After switching on the TV, I got relaxed. Oh so relaxed on his water bed. After dealing with some business online, he hopped into bed. Cuddling was natural once we were together, and then things got rough. 

Oh wait, its not what you think. My boyfriend tends to aggrivate me by tickling me. I believe it's his way to have some dominance over me. Oh, does that turn me on so much. He loves making me laugh senselessly... I dealt with the tickling dominace many times before. However, I fought back. He does have a few of his special tickle spots that I know of.... and I was doing oh so well. 

I was on top..... I was on his body.... having a hoot with being the one in control for once. He couldn't take it for his laughther and pressing onto his chest is making him suffocate. 
He made a move. Oh a move I would sumit to him for the rest of the night. 

He went for my clit. 

I froze in my place.... he got where he always wanted me to be. Under his trance., I stopped tickling him and just concentrated on my clit being stimulated. Knowing full well that I am completely under his dominance, he toss me over and started to roughly fingering my clit. After a few minutes of stimulation, he left.... As soon I realized he left, I came begging for more. He was at his computer, and acted like nothing just happened. I came touching his hair and asked why he left too soon. He responded by taking the vibrator within reach and pressed it against my clit. Took my breath away... 

He then picked me up and throw me in bed again. Telling me not to touch myself.... he went out to get the ropes...

He tied me down and then teased me.... Ice play.... constant stimulation to my clit and g-spot... Oh I craved to cum for him for an hour.... the orgasmic denial was making me very ansty and fusrated. He wasn't gonna give me what I want. Not that easily anyways. 

After all the teasing, he whispered to me, "This is what you get for tickling me."


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

Jazzanova said:


> Uh oh. Dirty sex talk. My weakness. *places pillow over lap*


Ha. You're so cute. That made me laugh. Shame on you for making me, because my brothers are trying to sleep in the room over.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

PoetOfDreams said:


> We had sex earlier in the day, so all I expected to do was to cuddle with him once I came over to his house. Oh how I was wrong.
> 
> It started out all innocent as I peck him a kiss and hoped into bed. After switching on the TV, I got relaxed. Oh so relaxed on his water bed. After dealing with some business online, he hopped into bed. Cuddling was natural once we were together, and then things got rough.
> 
> ...


Oh my god. Jealous, jealous..that sounds so hot even though you didn't get quite what you wanted.


As for me, the only "crazy" thing I've done is getting it on in a Walmart parking lot. lol. 
I've never had an orgasm :frustrating: ..and I don't get as much off clitoral stimulation as other girls say they do. I don't mind too much though, I still enjoy sex. In fact I crave it more than my guy..I'm an insatiable little thing! :laughing:


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

I had sex in a crowded theatre once ...against better judgement...but wat the heckroud:


----------



## AllorNuthin (Sep 20, 2010)

I once masturbated in the back seat of a diesel rabbit, while two people were sitting up front. I wasn't turned on by them being there though, I'm just a horndog and wanted to pass the long drive quickly... it worked 0-;


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*walks in*



*looks around*


D:



*walks out*


----------



## Himu (Apr 16, 2010)

I like to lick her armpits, roll my tongue all over her baby hairs, bite on the neck deep, then gulp each breast as wide as I can.

Rub my face on her clit, rub my tongue over the clit, nibble the tongue softly in an upside down motion, then punch the tongue in swiftly deep inside, then soft again, then rough again. 

Let my cock inside her clit till the shaft is so hard a brick cannot break, then take it out, push it in again and grind in a 360 degrees motion with the flow of her body. Then take it out again, then put it in again. 

Cross my right leg over her left leg so the pressure is stronger, the passion is hotter and each stroke longer. 

Take the dick out, lick the clit again, this time pulsate the tongue like a rattlesnake in an aggressive motion, digging in as much as I can, suck it out, kiss it again, then put the dick back in. 

Spread her legs really wide, stroke aggressively, then take it out, now slow down with every stroke, then let her grind the cock with her hips, once she gives up....grind the opposite direction.

Sit her on top, let her position herself and pleasure herself on the penis however she pleases, she is nearing her climax so I keep the dick long and full, letting her hit every wall of that beautiful little thing she has got. Dirty talk her to climax. When she is done, she collapses on my chest, stays there for 5 mins till its time for clean up.

Go to sleep on each other for 2 hours.

Ding Ding. Round 2. :tongue:


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL the infps are freaks! the enfp sex thread got nothing on this thread:crazy:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

INFP's are definitely the unknown sex machine. When we're offered a chance to make some specific fantasies come true, we grab it by the hair and talk dirty to it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

Acey said:


> LOL the infps are freaks! the enfp sex thread got nothing on this thread:crazy:


It's cause we introverts break out of our repression like a tiger who's been caged up far too long. 

Speaking of which, what do you do when your sexual urges have to be contained for a while? I feel like I'm gonna die if I don't get some..I have to wait 3 to 9 months for some action..:sad: I sound like a dude..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *walks in*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha :laughing:
did you get scared off, poor thing?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

laurachanelle said:


> It's cause we introverts break out of our repression like a tiger who's been caged up far too long.
> 
> Speaking of which, what do you do when your sexual urges have to be contained for a while? I feel like I'm gonna die if I don't get some..I have to wait 3 to 9 months for some action..:sad: I sound like a dude..


naw, you're just an NFP girl. :tongue:


----------



## rbt (Jul 21, 2010)

...wow

*grabs popcorn and gets comfy

Have to say I'm still waiting for Lad to enter and just deliver the business.


----------



## Cyberbear (Jan 23, 2010)

Folks, is it too perverted if I stimulate my gf-s clit with my tounge 'til orgasm while she has her period? 
(I did that last week, she was soooo satisfied and happy after that. I was the first one who actually did it to her.)

Also - with which types you've had best fuck experiences?


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

laurachanelle said:


> It's cause we introverts break out of our repression like a tiger who's been caged up far too long.
> 
> Speaking of which, what do you do when your sexual urges have to be contained for a while? I feel like I'm gonna die if I don't get some..I have to wait 3 to 9 months for some action..:sad: I sound like a dude..


It's been like, 7 or 8 months now for me. My ex didn't really satisfy me that often, but at least I got a little action with her... I'm so horny, I could fuck a horse. :crazy:


----------



## Aero (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm pretty reserved normally, but I try to be more open here. I think you found one of the few topics I still can't overcome that on. I'll just say this: if it was a competition for how far you'd go, I'd be well in the running. :blushed:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

Cyberbear said:


> Folks, is it too perverted if I stimulate my gf-s clit with my tounge 'til orgasm while she has her period?
> (I did that last week, she was soooo satisfied and happy after that. I was the first one who actually did it to her.)
> 
> Also - with which types you've had best fuck experiences?


I don't think it is. I think it's downright chivalrous. Admittedly, period sex (or oral) isn't for everyone. But if you need some loving and aren't afraid, I say go for it..There's a lot of benefits for a girl. It makes cramps go away and can help with PMS. I think it's nice of you to do that for your girl.


----------



## peterbreter (Oct 5, 2010)

gemofgreen said:


> I love sticking my finger up a guy's ass when I'm giving him oral sex. He cums a lot harder and faster and more intensely, and it is the sexiest thing ever.


I want my girl to do this pretty bad, but she just won't. Hint dropping feels so awkward for me and I have tried it, but no dice.

I think I get the most satisfaction out of "eating it." Something feels great to me about getting a girl to go.

I was going to add my facebook on that thread until making this post. :crazy:


----------



## Seventree (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't know...I'm a saint not a sinner apparently that hardly stops my imagination. 

I could post my explicit erotic writing. The first half is fluff, then all of a sudden its hardcore. I posted it elsewhere and it was too graphic although a mod said I was a talented writer but it had to go. Looks like my imagination wins again, just the side issue of my lack of sexual experience, the universe plays dirty tricks on some single guy, must be in my DNA or something. 

Oh instead I'll post this, hardly explicit or sexual even but amuses me.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

gemofgreen said:


> I love sticking my finger up a guy's ass when I'm giving him oral sex. He cums a lot harder and faster and more intensely, and it is the sexiest thing ever.
> 
> .


umm wow. err. umm yeah. where have you been my whole life?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

Where have all you people been all my life?! Finally, people who are somewhere in the realm of being as freaky as I am.

I was looking at my Dad's Playboys when I was 6 and haven't looked back as far as sex, porn, and horniness goes. Even in grade school I remember having crushes and such.

My sex life has been miserable for years though. My soon to be ex-wife was extremely prude in bed, and it reminds me of rowingineden's post about wanting to be shy and naive but still tell me what to do because she wasn't comfortable with her own sexuality. By "extremely" prude, I mean I had to fight to even finger her. Which is a far cry from some of the stuff I'd like to do, some of which probably involves the necessity of a safe word :crazy:


----------



## virkar (Oct 11, 2010)

rofl i only read the first post, wow are you guys open hahaha. btw you guys do some freakie stuff lol. note to self find me one of these this week


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I am looking down upon all of you. A lot.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn you INFPs... You guys beat us ENFPs:crazy:
All I'm gonna say is I have a ENFP roomate who's super sexy and we share the same room. And my other INTJ roommate complains about the heavy bass music we play to drown out the certain noises...not going into details.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

... 

*runs away*


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

virkar said:


> rofl i only read the first post, wow are you guys open hahaha. btw you guys do some freakie stuff lol. note to self find me one of these this week





mrscientist said:


> I am looking down upon all of you. A lot.





ilphithra said:


> ...
> 
> *runs away*


Thanks a lot for moving this thread to a common Sex & Relationships area, mods, hence extinguishing many INFPs' chances of participating due to either an ability to find the thread at all or nervousness that other types will judge them, which is clearly already happening.

*Nice going. *:laughing:
*Thumbs motherfucking up. Really.*


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> Thanks a lot for moving this thread to a common Sex & Relationships area, mods, hence extinguishing many INFPs' chances of participating due to either an ability to find the thread at all or nervousness that other types will judge them, which is clearly already happening.


I don't know why you quoted me but if you think I was judging anything, you have it wrong.
My reaction to this thread was basically this: :shocked::blushed:
While I can very open to talk about sex, I can't just go and do it on a forum. Hence why I "ran away".


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> I don't know why you quoted me but if you think I was judging anything, you have it wrong.
> My reaction to this thread was basically this: :shocked::blushed:
> While I can very open to talk about sex, I can't just go and do it on a forum. Hence why I "ran away".


It still reads as nonacceptance to INFPs. :crazy:


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

It's ok I love infps . Your just the introverted version of us :happy:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> It's ok I love infps . Your just the introverted version of us :happy:


ENFPs and INFPs make good "teammates" in the game of life - I usually find that ENFPs can help me get out there and socialize and have a good time and as an INFP, I can help illuminate things going on in ENFPs' inner lives that before they didn't realize/notice.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> It still reads as nonacceptance to INFPs. :crazy:


Well, it isn't... I would have reacted the same way no matter which "type" made this thread, even if it was an INTJ but assure you it isn't nonacceptance. I have no problem reading but I can't get myself to post about my sex life, that is all.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

No matter what type you are, you will keep the raunchy sex threads in the sex forum. *Thats what its there for* with the big red warning about adult content for that entire section. Its really ridiculous to whine about it being "non-accepting of infps," when it would have been moved no matter what type sub-forum it was in.

*I* was the one who moved it, and I will absolutely NOT move it back to a typology sub-forum. If you want to post things of this nature, keep it where it belongs. 

Now, let me remind you of one of the rules here:

14. No Public Questionings of Decisions Made By Staff (Do It Privately)
There will be no public questioning of the decisions made by the staff. This applies to all, including the staff. Should somebody take issue with the decision of a moderator, it should be discussed privately with somebody of the administration so that action can be taken. We added this rule because the people that usually create threads of this nature are either looking for attention or drama.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> the title already comes with a warning, is that not enough? In this forum the personality types don't show up so anyone can post in here. Plus it's not in the nice private INFP area, people might not be as open as it is now on display more.
> 
> I also think we should be allowed to question why it was moved here/ the decisions made by staff. Individually via pm it's easy to say "no, sorry" to any requests but isn't it better for everyone to kind of be kept on the same page.
> 
> ...





> mod·er·ate
> –adjective
> 1. kept or keeping within reasonable or proper limits; not extreme, excessive, or intense
> 
> ...


In the history of this forum, there has never been an explicit sex thread outside of the realms of sex and relationships. That is because this site attracts a very very young audience. The potential to attract responses that go beyond legal realms in such a thread are great. If it were on the infp boards, would you be happy that some posts may have to be censored? we have no idea whether any of these acts display sexual activity with those of legal age or legal circumstance. 
You have a right to have your say in here, a subforum does not protect you from your words being viewed by people of other types. This is the internet, anyone can view what you are saying, and they even have a right of reply on the subforum itself, because there are no rules against posting in the infp forum, if you are an estj for example.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

If I didn't know any better I'd say GemOfGreen was the last girl I was with. 
Only thing that would be missing is that she squirts, and has an inner desire to sit on my face.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Threads of a sexually graphic nature will be confined to the sex and relationships thread. This isn't a violation of anyone's freedom of speech, as you are free to talk about these things in a section of the forum reserved for this type of chat _away from the underage members._

I have closed this thread because rather than sticking to the topic, people were derailing to keep breaking rule 14, despite being told not to.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello my INFP friends,

I just wanted to input my stance on the situation. As already stated by one of our mods, PerC attracts both young and old alike. We are a public forum, and we have a responsibility to ALL users, not just anyone in particular or type.

The INFP forum is our most active sub forum, and in my two years of being here, I've never seen any threads of this nature outside the "Sex and Relationship" forum until now. Though, I have seen an* INFP sex thread* before, but the intent was different.

Despite the promotion of PerC being a "free expression" community, we need to monitor content, and if need be, move it to the most relevant forum. The sex and relationship sub forum is the most appropriate place for this type of content due to the warning I've placed in the description section of the forum; "*Contains Explicit Talk, Viewer Discretion Is Advised.*"

Having said that, I've also been advised by a member who practices law that I could get sued for any material deemed controversial. So I'd just like to remind anyone reading this that PerC is not run as a business but as a hobby site. I have yet to make it an LLC (Limited Liability Company), and I'd like to avoid having all my assets seized (please I've saved up to purchase my box car! :crying: ).

Anyways you are more than welcome to create another sex thread with the same intent in this forum. If you desire it to be "INFPs" only, please state, and we will try to monitor it to INFP only post.

Thanks for reading and I hope you guys take into account other factors when creating your interesting and lovely threads. :happy:


----------

